
Understanding Einstein's paper on the Photoelectric Effect - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/einsteins-1905-paper-on-the-photoelectric-effect-d258739ef8d1
======
fcaruana
The actual paper (in English): [http://users.physik.fu-
berlin.de/~kleinert/files/eins_lq.pdf](http://users.physik.fu-
berlin.de/~kleinert/files/eins_lq.pdf)

